# Crazy Werewolf Hierarchy



## Mythos (Apr 26, 2012)

I really want to know if you guys think this is a good idea, an idea that just needs some fixing, or just plain crazy.

In my current novel, werewolves are actually wolves who have gained the power to become human, usually through divine intervention, but they can also gain enough intelligence from humans to gain the ability to change. Because of this I feel like their pack hierarchy should be mostly wolf-like with a bit of human hierarchy mixed in. The government in my world is feudal, so I simplified that for wolves.

At the top of the pack are King and Queen. They can be compared to the Alphas. Following them is Prince and Princess. They can be compared to Betas, but because of the human influence a wolf can only be a prince or a princess if they are the children of a king and a queen. The rest of the wolves are unnamed. I do want a name for an Omega, but I'm not sure what it would be.

The only way for the unnamed to become named is for them to challenge a king or a queen. Then their two strongest children, if they had any, would become a prince and a princess. 

I might want to get rid of the whole unnamed thing, since I barely made it up now and it's quite late and I may not be thinking clearly, but then what would I call the subordinates and juveniles.

One last thing, the titles would serves as their names. Which means that they might have to come up with a name when dealing with humans, or they just sound really weird when referring to themselves with titles.


----------



## Queshire (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm.... maybe have a way for stong ones to get adopted / marry in to the royal family? Maybe Pariah or something for the omega? I have to admit, having the prince / princess required to be the children of the king / queen seems contrary to the strongest at the top type heirarchy commonly associated with wolves.


----------



## DavidJae (Apr 26, 2012)

The idea had potential, and I would certainly be interested in reading it. If you need inspiration, consider checking out Wolf's Rain, which deals with similar themes. The concept of King or Queen is good, although you could invent words in their own language to substitute for them. I think that the rest of the pack would have a hierarchy based on physical strength, aggression and cunning, traits that wolves have in common. With them reaching a level of human intelligence, one of the concepts that automatically comes with it is a sense of 'I'. In Star Wars, there was a Clone Army that was raised from birth to be soldiers without any normal human infancy, but they still took names for themselves, so I think the principle applies. Also, recent studies of dolphins have suggested that they have names for each other, in some basic form. Write back if you have any more questions


----------



## Mythos (Apr 26, 2012)

What I could do is add in the titles of duke and duchess. These would be exceptional wolves that would become part of the nobility.

Maybe the unnamed would have names for themselves, but the noble wolves would only call them unnamed and know them by scent.


----------

